# AWE Tuning Holiday Special Pricing starts… Now.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

It’s that time of year. And we have a lot to celebrate. AWE Tuning lead times have come down, we’ve added new team members, created new products and we’re ready to celebrate with reduced pricing on most every item in the AWE Tuning catalog, to help you go fast, for less. 


Significant savings on most everything in the AWE Tuning Audi catalog. This includes exhausts, intakes, software and more.



Big savings on Bilstein, H&R and more.



Free ground shipping on Big Brake Kits from Brembo and Stop Tech and much more


Order online in your Audi’s section of www.AWE-Tuning.com, or reach out to an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning is OPEN and ready to pass on Black Friday special pricing. 888-565-2257, [email protected] or check out savings around every click on www.AWE-Tuning.com. And introducing free shipping on big brake kits, Ross Tech and more. Go, fast.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

​
Cyber Monday special pricing.

Keeping the good times rolling during AWE Tuning Holiday Special Pricing 2012, we’re doing it up this Cyber Monday. In addition to our holiday pricing on most everything in our Audi catalog, we’re doing free ground shipping on many products as well, including Big Brake Kits from Brembo and Stop Tech, South Bend Clutches, Ross Tech diagnostics and more. 

All in addition to the current special pricing on AWE Tuning power products and much more. 

Click around www.AWE-Tuning.com for special Cyber Monday pricing. And of course, if you have any questions at all, AWE Tuning performance specialists await, at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Let’s do this, fast!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning Holiday Special Pricing drives on with Free Shipping on all Big Brake Kits from Brembo & Stoptech, Ross Tech diagnostic tools and more. 

And Bilstein, H&R… and of course AWE Tuning performance products are all on special pricing – with most AWE Tuning products falling under a 2 week lead time. 

Now’s the time to go, fast. 

Order online in your Audi’s section of www.AWE-Tuning.com, or reach out to an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. 

Do. It.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

December. The month where you start experiencing AWE Tuning’s Holiday Special Pricing at full scale. We don’t go on promotion often. But hey, you and your allroad deserve it. 

Here’s what Holiday Special Pricing has been ramped up to incorporate: 

1)	All AWE Tuning products are at serious special pricing. Exhausts (which are being produced in under 2 weeks for the first time in a year), C|C|B Intakes, S-FLO Intakes, Intercoolers, Vent Mounted Boost Gauges. The whole line up. 
2)	All G.I.A.C. Performance Software is on special pricing. There are also killer new bundles in your car’s section. 
3)	All H&R has special pricing. Springs in particular are bouncing off the shelves. 
4)	All Bilstein PSS9’s and 10’s – all on special pricing. 
5)	All Big Brake Kits from Brembo and Stoptech have free shipping. 
6)	All Ross Tech diagnostic products have free shipping. 
7)	All G.I.A.C. Performance Software is on special pricing. There are also killer new bundles in your car’s section. 


Our performance specialists are on call for questions at 1.888.565.2257. The entire catalog can be seen in your allroad’s section of www.AWE-Tuning.com. Or just PM me. Because that’s what I do. 

Let’s go fast.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy stopping power. AWE Tuning makes the power, Brembo & Stoptech keep it under control. And with free shipping, there’s nothing to stop you from stopping. 

Stop over to your Audi’s page on www.AWE-Tuning.com for BBKs, and other allroad action from AWE Tuning. 

PM me w/questions.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

H&R. G.I.A.C. Brembo. Bilstein. Stoptech. Ross Tech. And more for your allroad.

All on either Holiday Special Pricing, or with Free Shipping. 

And with AWE Tuning performance products averaging a two week lead time, there’s no reason to wait any longer - this promotion isn’t going to last forever! Your allroad awaits the good stuff. 

Click through to your allroad’s section of www.AWE-Tuning.com, or 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. 

Performance specialists are on call – let’s do this.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning has been slaving away speeding up lead times so you can, well, speed up. Today through January 7th, we’re celebrating all that goodness with special pricing, free shipping or both on everything you’re looking for in the power, suspension, software or braking departments. 

G.I.A.C., H&R, Brembo, Bilstein and of course AWE Tuning brand products. All on special holiday pricing, all for a limited time. 

This is all going to speed off into the sunset soon – so go, fast, to the allroad’s section of www.AWE-Tuning.com, or 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy New Year!

Less than a week left to take your final pass at AWE Tuning’s Holiday Special Pricing on Audi performance. H&R Cup Kits and Coilovers are way low at 15%, free shipping on many performance upgrades from Brembo and Stoptech, Holiday Special Pricing on most everything else. 

On January 7th, this all comes to a screeching halt. 

www.AWE-Tuning.com, 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected] 

So get in there, allroad people!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The final weekend to take advantage of AWE Tuning’s Audi Holiday Special Pricing is upon us. Deep discounts on H&R Cup Kits and Coilovers, free shipping on many performance upgrades from Brembo and Stoptech, and Holiday Special Pricing on AWE Tuning Performance Products will not be around much longer. 

At the end of the day on Monday, it’s all over. 

www.AWE-Tuning.com, 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected] 

Performance specialists are standing by.


----------

